
Ask HN: Would you use an automated contact management system? - tixocloud
Looking to build this for myself as I&#x27;m struggling to keep up with all the manual work.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of a system that adds new contacts when I have conversations with them on my email and then immediately auto tags and tracks that conversation in a lightweight CRM of some sort.<p>I&#x27;m assuming it&#x27;s useful for sales and business development but wondering if anyone else is interested?
======
vldx
I was thinking building something like this for myself as well - more in the
context of Dale Carnegie's How To Win Friends (yeah, I know..); i.e. simple
system where I can note what (might be) important and relevant for a given
person.

Good luck - I would use something like this if it was already available.

~~~
tixocloud
I'd love to get your input and have you try it out if you're interested?

P.S. What do you think of the book? Was thinking about getting it myself.

~~~
vldx
Yes, I'm happy to help.

The book is a classic - definitely worth it. If you don't have the time, you
could just check a summary - the core concept is simple; however, reading it
form cover to cover probably will change positively your interpersonal
interactions.

~~~
tixocloud
Is there some way for me to contact you?

Thanks. I might get the book.

~~~
vldx
You can drop me a line on hello at velkoff . io

------
codegeek
How is this different than a plain old CRM ? Don't CRMs already have ways to
auto tag emails ?

~~~
tixocloud
Yes but I'm hoping that the CRM would do more things on its own. Like remind
me about when to contact someone again when it's time for their software
license renewal. And I'd like to have this done automatically for me.

------
mesquka
I'd be interested if it did consolidation of contact info from multiple
sources as well.

~~~
tixocloud
Awesome. What other data sources were you thinking about?

